# Any good deals right now on a second subscription?



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I was told if I pay for the second subscription for 12 months the cost is $83.88 which is $6.99/mth. Any better deals out there?


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

No, but there are worse deals - the price goes up to $8.99/mo on March 11.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

wipeout said:


> I was told if I pay for the second subscription for 12 months the cost is $83.88 which is $6.99/mth. Any better deals out there?


Now that Liberty Media (the folks that own DirecTV) have bailed Sirius XM out of the possibility of bankruptcy I renewed my 2 additional radios for 2 years at $6.99/month. If you do this you also get XM Online for free for the duration. (XM Online will no longer be free for subscribers with a regular account after 3/11/09)


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Oh, yeah, they were using the loss of online listening as a scare tactic to get people to call. I got several e-mails, snail-mails, and even phone calls warning me that I needed to call to "avoid disruption of service". I did call to extend my subs, and when I asked about the possible "disrupting", the CSR told me that was only dealing with the online access - my radios would automatically renew.


----------

